# Navteq Maps finally updated?



## Indigo20v (Mar 6, 2002)

So out of curiosity, I checked Navteq's website and it appears there are map updates available for purchase. I don't remember this being the case when I checked before- anyone know if the Nav maps have finally been updated? Cause that would rock! I couldn't see anything about an issue date, so I'm not sure how recent this is:

http://tinyurl.com/2fsc68s


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Indigo20v said:


> So out of curiosity, I checked Navteq's website and it appears there are map updates available for purchase. I don't remember this being the case when I checked before- anyone know if the Nav maps have finally been updated? Cause that would rock! I couldn't see anything about an issue date, so I'm not sure how recent this is:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2fsc68s




I'm curious why the Dodge and Chrysler PN is different than the VW. Also for $199 you might want to check the coverage updates--no sense in blowing 2 bills on no updates in your area. Roadways are the most important, resturants etc... they change daily. Also if you check this thread out you will see the PN listed and the coverage changes. Now on your link if you check the coverage changes they are the changes to the MYGIG changes from June???? But if you choose the Dodge Caravan or Chysler T&C on the drop down list on the left, they don't give you the coverages----but it is listed in the thread---which is exactly what is in the VW update. I'll have to check the version in my SEL. Also in that thread some guys are stating that their dealers(dodge dealers) are doing it no charge, I wonder if VW would do the same?

http://mofv.com/mygig/BBS/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1798&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Dodge/Chrysler: U0035-0070-001

VW:U0022-0070-001


----------



## Indigo20v (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah I have a hard time spending $200 to update a map on my nav as well. But we seem to run into issues everytime (which is not often) we need to input an address or POI and it just doesn't exist. Knowing there could potentially be an update is good news. But like you said, before I find a way to acquire this update, I want to make sure it's even worth it first...


----------

